# OCZ Vertex 3 einstellungen für Win 7 betrieb?



## gecco (23. Juni 2011)

*OCZ Vertex 3 einstellungen für Win 7 betrieb?*

Ich möchte mir die nächsten Wochen eine Vertex 3 120 GB holen.
Ich weiss nur noch nicht ob die normale Vertex 3 oder die mit IOPS,was soll mir das IOPS bringen?
Aber nun zum Kernpunkt!
Was muss oder soll man einstellen beim Betrieb einer SSD?
Was ist im BIOS umzustellen,und was in den Windows einstellungen(Defragmentieren ausschalten usw)!
Ich hab ein ASUS P8P67 DeLuxe Board und Win 7 Pro!
Oder muss ich die nur auf den Controller anstecken und fertig?
Wie sieht das aus wenn ich einmal ein neues System aufsetzten will,wie lösche ich am besten die SSD zum neuaufsetzen!
Für eine einfache Anleitung für einen Newbie wäre ich sehr dankbar!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: OCZ Vertex 3 einstellungen für Win 7 betrieb?*

Jo hier steht eigentlich alles drin. 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...g-troubleshooting-und-begriffserklaerung.html
Im Prinzip einfach nur einstecken und gut ist. Mann kann immer kleine Optimierungen machen. Die maximal IOPS bringen dir eigentlich nichts nur in Benchmarks. Würde dir momentan aber eher zur Crucial C300 oder zur neueren m4 raten. Da der SF Controller momentan leichte Probleme zu haben scheint.


----------



## gecco (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: OCZ Vertex 3 einstellungen für Win 7 betrieb?*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Jo hier steht eigentlich alles drin.
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...g-troubleshooting-und-begriffserklaerung.html
> Im Prinzip einfach nur einstecken und gut ist. Mann kann immer kleine Optimierungen machen. Die maximal IOPS bringen dir eigentlich nichts nur in Benchmarks. Würde dir momentan aber eher zur Crucial C300 oder zur neueren m4 raten. Da der SF Controller momentan leichte Probleme zu haben scheint.


 
Was meinst du damit,mit den Marvell Controllern,das weiss ich das die Vertex 3 nicht damit mag?
Was für Probleme?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: OCZ Vertex 3 einstellungen für Win 7 betrieb?*

Ja das stimmt auch mit dem Marvell Controller aber ich meine den Controller der SSD, der SF 22**. Corsair musste sogar deswegen seine neue Force3 Serie zurückrufen und OCZ meldet auch Probleme mit BSOD, sie meine das sie es mit einem neuen FW Update in den griff bekommen! 
Obs stimmt wird die Zukunft zeigen deswegen rate ich momentan von SSD's mit dem neuen SF Controller ab.
Kannst auch zur Samsung 470 ober zur Intel 360/510 greifen oder halt zur Crucial C300/m4


----------



## gecco (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: OCZ Vertex 3 einstellungen für Win 7 betrieb?*

Wie macht sich das Problem bemerkbar?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: OCZ Vertex 3 einstellungen für Win 7 betrieb?*

Corsair ruft SSDs des Typs Force 3 F120 zurück - 08.06.2011 - ComputerBase

Und bei OCZ gibts des öfteren eine Bluecreen!


----------



## gecco (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: OCZ Vertex 3 einstellungen für Win 7 betrieb?*

Nach dem Neustart ist das Problem wieder behoben,oder weiter Bluescreen?
Aber auf die Vertex 3 sind 3 Jahre Garantie,wenn das Problem auftritt geb ich die SSD retour,aber das die da jetzt erst draufkommen?
Sind alle Vertex 3 betroffen?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: OCZ Vertex 3 einstellungen für Win 7 betrieb?*

Ja sieht so aus, OCZ sagt auch das sie es mit dem neuen FW Update in den griff bekommen werden, ich hoffe es mal. Sieht auch so aus das nicht alles SSD's davon betroffen sind. Kannst du machen wie du gesagt hast, bestellst sie und wen es Probleme gibt schickst du sie einfach zurück.


----------



## gecco (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: OCZ Vertex 3 einstellungen für Win 7 betrieb?*

Welche wären betroffen(ich hoffe nicht die Vertex 3 120 Gb und die Vertex 3 120 Gb max IOPS)?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: OCZ Vertex 3 einstellungen für Win 7 betrieb?*

Ja doch aber wenn die bei dir läuft ist erst mal alles gut, angeblich soll das Problem nur bei 1% Der SSD's auftreten. Hier im Forum waren aber schon ein paar. Also läuft sie bei dir ohne Probleme?


----------



## dj*viper (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: OCZ Vertex 3 einstellungen für Win 7 betrieb?*

hatte auch das problem, doch nun gibt es ja eine lösung -> LPM unter windows7 deaktivieren -> Problem beseitigt 
und ne neue firmware für die ocz ssd's gibts auch -> v2.09

meine ssd: siehe signatur

cya


----------



## biohaufen (26. Juni 2011)

Ja und er muss AHCI aktivieren und es wäre für die SSD gut wenn du Indizieren für Suche ausschaltest ( Computer -> C: -> Rechtsklick -> Eigenschaften -> Indi.....


----------



## gecco (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: OCZ Vertex 3 einstellungen für Win 7 betrieb?*



biohaufen schrieb:


> Ja und er muss AHCI aktivieren und es wäre für die SSD gut wenn du Indizieren für Suche ausschaltest ( Computer -> C: -> Rechtsklick -> Eigenschaften -> Indi.....


WO AHCI aktivieren für was ist indizieren?


----------



## Privatier (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: OCZ Vertex 3 einstellungen für Win 7 betrieb?*

Falls Dein Board/Chipsatz den Modus unterstützt, aktivierst Du  vor der Windows-Installation AHCI als erstes im Rechner-BIOS.
Windows 7 zumindest erkennt beim Setup die SSD als solche und verwendet zunächst den eigenen MSAHCI-Treiber von Microsoft.

Die Indizierung von Suchergebnissen unter Windows verkraften aktuelle SSDs ohne weiteres, kann man, muß man aber nicht abstellen.


----------



## biohaufen (27. Juni 2011)

AHCI MUSST du bei SSDs einschalten um TRIM zu nutzen, meine ich. Ins BIOS und dort als Modus wo IDE oder Compatible steht auf AHCI! Die Indizierung belastet die SSD ein wenig und macht das System ein bisschen langsamer. Würde ich dir raten es zu deaktivieren!

Edit: Bitte niemals Defragmentieren!! Dann kannste sie schonmal wegschmeißen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: OCZ Vertex 3 einstellungen für Win 7 betrieb?*

Nö Trim hat mit AHCI nix zu tun aber von der Geschwindigkeit ist es schon vorteilhaft wenn du es einschaltest.


----------



## biohaufen (27. Juni 2011)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:
			
		

> Nö Trim hat mit AHCI nix zu tun aber von der Geschwindigkeit ist es schon vorteilhaft wenn du es einschaltest.



Hab keine SSD meine mal gelesen zu haben das TRiM mit Win 7 nur mit AHCI geht. Aber auf jeden Fall läuft die SSD mit AHCI schneller das weiß ich 100%tig


----------



## gecco (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: OCZ Vertex 3 einstellungen für Win 7 betrieb?*



dj*viper schrieb:


> hatte auch das problem, doch nun gibt es ja eine lösung -> LPM unter windows7 deaktivieren -> Problem beseitigt
> und ne neue firmware für die ocz ssd's gibts auch -> v2.09
> 
> cya


 Wass ist wieder LPM deaktivieren,wo finde ich das?
Eine SSD einsatzbereit machen ist ja schlimmer wie Win samt Treiber aufsetzen!
Ausser den Bios einstellungen bleibt mir ja beim System aufsetzten(wenn ich die SSD neu aufsetze) von den Einstellungen nichte erhalten!

Und wieviel wäre die max IOPS Vertex 3 120 GB der normalen Vertex 3 im Bench überlegen?


----------



## gecco (18. September 2011)

*AW: OCZ Vertex 3 einstellungen für Win 7 betrieb?*

Hab mir jetzt doch die Crucial M4 128 GB geholt,muss ich noch neue Firmware draufgmachen und neu aufsetzten!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. September 2011)

*AW: OCZ Vertex 3 einstellungen für Win 7 betrieb?*

Gute Entscheidung als die ISO auf CD brennen und von ihr booten und das FW Update geht von selbst, die Daten bleiben erhalten.


----------



## gecco (18. September 2011)

*AW: OCZ Vertex 3 einstellungen für Win 7 betrieb?*

Soll ich auf Sata 2 einstecken und ATA aktivieren oder gleich auf Sata 3 und AHCI beim Firmware Update?
Hab ein neues 1155 Sockel System Asus P8P67 DeLuxe!Danke


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. September 2011)

*AW: OCZ Vertex 3 einstellungen für Win 7 betrieb?*

Das ist unterschiedlich aber eigentlich kanns du auf SATAIII stecken und auch AHCI an lassen beim Update. Nur falls es wirklich Probleme gibt kannst du um stecken b.z.w AHCI auf IDE umschalten.


----------



## gecco (18. September 2011)

*AW: OCZ Vertex 3 einstellungen für Win 7 betrieb?*

Werds testen!
Und dann bin ich gespannt auf die Lese und Schreibrate!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. September 2011)

*AW: OCZ Vertex 3 einstellungen für Win 7 betrieb?*

Ja mach mit AS SSD einen Benchmark Test und poste mal einen Screenshot hier, wenn du willst:
AS SSD Benchmark - Download - CHIP Online


----------

